# Wow new local dispensary Smoke



## FASTGLH (Dec 22, 2012)

So checked out this new dispensary GREEN CROSS in detroit got some hindu kush and some sour og that sour og is so nice,their brownies were super good


----------



## sniffer (Dec 27, 2012)

must be nice


----------

